# Would love to see some of your beautiful Ladies!



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 19, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone would like to share their pics of their pretty ladies. I see alot of stallions pictures posted but not to many pics of the girls. I would love to see some girls with that good confirmation. If you share could you list your girls sire and dam? Her height, color and if she has been shown. I just love the mares and can't get enough of them. Can't wait to see what you have! :saludando:


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2007)

These are the mares and fillies that Harvey and I own. Proud of each of them and they each have hearts of gold. Some of them are driving horses, some of them are or were show horses, all of them are loved. Each mare's name is a link to their own page w/ more information and lots of pictures.

*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*1994 AMHR/AMHA Silver Dapple Pinto Mare -- This mare and Klassy (below) are the ones I'm most attached to

(in foal to DunIT?)







*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold*

1999 AMHR Palomino Dun or Light Silver Bay Dun Mare

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Triple H Buckin Khaki*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Mare -- This is the mare Harvey is most attached to

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Filly -- daughter of Hope (below)






*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple -- dam of Flirt (above)

(in foal to DunIT?)






*Erica's Double Dipped*

2004 AMHA/AMHR Perlino Pinto -- maternal sister to Bomb Shell below, and hopefully in foal to Bomb Shell's daddy

(in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck?)






*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*

2007 AMHA/AMHR Perlino Filly -- maternal sister to Double above and by the stallion Double's bred to






*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*

2004 AMHR Leopard Mare -- This mare and Lou (above) are the ones I'm most attached to






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Greyed Palomino Filly


----------



## Devon (Jul 19, 2007)

Littlefoots Sweetgrass

Dapple Grey Mare

Foaled her fist foal in 2007 a gorgeous silver dapple pinto who went first in his weanling class.

She herself went top 3 at most of her shows last year shes a good girl.




:

This is her Sire.

He ONLY sired her :bgrin And was gelded.






AND Sweetgrass



:











And you can tell how big her heart is



: :


----------



## Leeana (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is my mare and the stallion she is in foal to for 2008'.

Mi Lis Little Deed AMHA/AMHR

She is by Gypsy Magic and out of Mi Lis Little Darlin. She is a 29'' solid black broodmare. She hasnt been shown however i am most likely going to be showing her in mare and foal next year. She is such a fancy moving mare! If she wasnt so tiny i would train her to drive. Tons of attitude, presence. I got her from a friend of mine who bred her after seeing a video of her strutting in there roundpen i was like :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:. She is in foal to my 28.5'' stallion, Impressive Lights for 08, early May. I dont have any recent pictures, all below are from when she still had on her winter fuzz. She is beautiful right now. I call her 'Dirty Deeds'



:






My stallion she is in foal to for 08', Impressive Lights standing only 28.5''


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 19, 2007)

This is my 2 year old mare Brooke.
















We also call her Lil Witch at times :bgrin






Amanda


----------



## Jess P (Jul 19, 2007)

This is my mare, Chantilly (Whitneys New Generation) 35" AMHR registered. She is eight years old this year! I bought her when she was five from someone selling her because she wasn't good with kids. Well, I am a youth and she has definitely been very successful for me! She has brought home many championships in halter and many firsts in showmanship. She also drives, jumps (when she feels like it!) , and does obstacles. We may breed her next year. Oh, and she is going to nationals with me this year



: !!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 19, 2007)

Lovely Ladies, keep them coming! Jess you've done so well with your girl Chantilly and Amanda your Brooke is gorgeous!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 19, 2007)

Both mare's are preggo in pics., thats why they look so fat



:

My 16 yr. old mare "LB Cherry Twist" a.k.a Cherry, she's had one foal and has been shown~











My 14 yr. old mare (co-owned) "Fifth Avenue Chucks Trouble" a.k.a Princess, she's had four foals and has been shown, she produced a beautiful pinto colt this year~


----------



## nootka (Jul 19, 2007)

My mare, Lailah. 31.50", her color is black, I believe carrying a single dilute gene (smokey black). Sire and dam were buckskins. She was shown locally and brought home our first neck ribbon (Grand Champion mare at the Oregon State Fair AMHA show in 2003).

Her sire is Mountain High Winsalot II and her dam is Samis Imadorable (deceased).

She has good conformation and is very appealing. The areas I try to improve is a bit more length of leg and neck (as in what I look for in a stallion to breed her to).






Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb 32" sorrel or chestnut w/flaxen and carrying a silver gene as evidenced by her son's birth by a black stallion (the offspring is pictured in my avatar). She was lightly shown locally in '98 as a yearling, and we didn't do very well together. I think our best ribbon was a third place. I know our first was a 6th out of 7 horses in the ring! *LOL*

Her sons are multiple champions, though, and they are visible on my website as well.

Sire is Serenity Farms Mr. Magic (gelded) and dam is Dell Tera's Betty (a daughter of Dell Tera's Hippy), who is now 31 years old (almost!) and retired.

This mare outproduces herself every year and though she is weak through the hip with a longish back, I love how her neck ties into her shoulder (as in not a "nest" look), and her pretty head and large eye not to mention her sweet temperament. Hard to see her eye in the pic here, but you can see more on my two broodmares at my website:

Raftered Hearts Miniature Horses

Mare conformation should be the same as stallion conformation (as in I don't think there are gender-based differences though I know some stallions tend to thick, cresty necks as they get older, I have seen them on older mares too).

A mare gives the same amount to a breeding as a stallion. Some mares are so far off the mark, that even if the most perfect stallion around were bred to her, the foal would not come out right.

Just as not all stallions are suitable for breeding, not all mares are.

conformational soundness and genetic predisposition to diseases are first and foremost to consider as well as a good temperament. After that, things like "type" are merely a matter of choice and opinion.

All types should be conformationally sound for work (yeah, the majority of minis don't "work" per se, but they should all be born with the ability to do so should they end up in a home that wants to drive them for pleasure or competition).

Just my .02. No, neither of my mares is perfect, however I refuse to be barn blind to their flaws. I have put them up for critique to help us all learn before, and I invite educational criticism anytime. I am always learning. I DO want to know their shortcomings so that I can make better foals by finding the right stallion (NEVER EVER double up on flaws/defects if you DO breed a horse with shortcomings.)

Ok, I said wayyy more than was necessary here, it's just that I see so many people (and I ~was~ one of them) who justify buying a trailer load of mediocre mares to breed to a nice stallion in hopes of a few good foals to keep when they could have bought two or three great mares and gotten the same number of nice babies, give or take one, for the same or less money, and for sure less feed and upkeep. Play the numbers so to speak.

No stallion, no matter how awesome, will magically erase the sins of bad genes. It's not doing the foal to be any favors to breed horses with bad stifles, bad bites, etc. etc.






Liz M.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 19, 2007)

This is THE lady here... she is quite a DIVA and really thinks she's a million times better than any other horse on the place. Keeps the stallions in line. She's the only mare I have at the moment... I really just love the stallions



:

Her name is Country's Etched With Class ("Cassie") she is a Modern Shetland (as she would be a 41" mini!)

Andrea


----------



## Rachel (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is my favorite girl Deiles Excellent Adventure "Dolly." She is 15 this year, 35.5", silver bay pinto I believe. Her sire is Boone's Little Andy and her dam is an Alameda Farms mare of unknown lineage. She has never been shown and, although I'm tempted, I would never try and show her because the stress would about kill her! VERY uptight, jumpy mare. She gave me a stunning dun filly by Puck in May and will be getting bred next week if it works out, but I'm not saying who to!!! It'll be another good one!

And one of these days I'll get pics of that filly good enough to share...

Here she is:


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll just post one :bgrin My favorite halter and performance mare Last weekend she got a first in halter and a first in her driving class Country Pleasure over 34-38''! I was so proud she also does very well in liberty however that class was not at this show.

*Broadways Colors Luck Be A Lady (Risky) 37.5"*

Sire: Lucky Four Color My World

Dam:Flying A's She's Got Rhythm

Pictured Risky last year as a 2 yr old in a large liberty class where she won 1st






I am so proud of her and I can't thank Laura Harrel of Flying A Farm enough for alowing us to purchase this awesome mare. Thanks for letting me share ~Jessica


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 20, 2007)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would like to share their pics of their pretty ladies. I see alot of stallions pictures posted but not to many pics of the girls. I would love to see some girls with that good confirmation. If you share could you list your girls sire and dam? Her height, color and if she has been shown. I just love the mares and can't get enough of them. Can't wait to see what you have! :saludando:


Thank you all for posting your girls!

They are all so beautiful, I have goose bumps and I'm sooo jealous of your good fortune to have such lovely well put together mares. I am sure you are all so proud of your accomplishments in the show ring. All the girls that have been posted seem to be of really good quality and have superior confirmation and the COLORS! I hope to find my own real beauty soon.

Please keep them coming, this is such a great reference tool for the produce of the lines your mares represent. I bought the book on Outstanding Miniature Horse Mares, but I didn't recognize many of the mares in the book. Here many of the lines your horses are from seem familliar. Thanks so much and please keep adding those girls, love to see your skill with showing. Anyone have any girls in driving gear, this is my dream, hopefully next year, have to have a knee replacement before I can do any serious training. Thanks to all.


----------



## Reble (Jul 20, 2007)

This mare changes colour every year. Windy was 4 months old when we got her / she is now 5 this year.

Meadowind Calypso Cadence, yes have been shown, when we first got her, 32.00"

Sire:McSperitts Angelo Night : Night Rider: Rowdy

Dam: Mosbys Dazzling Doll: Little Kings Buck U Too: Ima Boones Little Buckeroo

Pictures taken today, just had a baby 7 weeks ago. Needed pics for temporary to permanent.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

Rachel, I've always thought your mare was gorgeous!

Amanda, you know I love Brooke! Of course, I may be biased!

Maxi's Minis, you mentioned the Outstanding Mares book, here's a mare that you read about:

_Redrock Neon Starlight_, a 1999 AMHA/AMHR 33.25" silver dapple by Colorworlds Neon Knight and out of East Acres Stary Night. You can see pics of her sire and dam on my website, under her picture. We're keeping her 2007 filly and plan on taking the filly and Starlight to this year's AMHA World Show. One of these days, I'm going to drive Starlight--she'd make an awesome driving horse! Starlight is in foal to Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz, a stallion with a show record. He can be seen on my Stallions page.






_Jandts Cheeri Deeri_, a 1995 AMHA/AMHR 33.75" chestnut sabino mare by Jandts Chief Good Thunder and out of Jandts Deeri Doe. "Dinah" is the dam of Brooke, pictured on the first page of this thread by Amanda Wade. No show record on this mare. She is in foal to Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz for 2008.






_Reflections What A Star_, 2005 AMHA/AMHR 27.5" chestnut pinto by Star Skipper and out of Cedar Croft Blaze N Bobbi Sox. Her sire and dam's pics are on my website. "Isis" is my show horse as well as my 4 year old son's show horse for the year. With minimal showing, she is world qualified in 3 halter classes, Showmanship and Halter Obstacle. She's going to World to show in halter only, though. Gotta pinch those pennies when you're trying to build a barn!






_Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection_, a 2003 AMHA/AMHR 34" black pintaloosa mare by Harrelsons Lil Lights Bandito and out of World of Miniatures Fancy Orion. Fashion has no show record and never will due to a fractured leg as a three year old. She had a lot of potential for driving. She's open for the year.






Pedigrees on all of the mares are on my website, and in many cases, their sires and dams can be seen as well as additional pictures of the mares themselves. I have a 2007 filly that we're keeping, but since you asked for mares, I'll restrain myself, LOL! :bgrin


----------



## Margaret (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's a picture of a silver dapple filly of ours.

She is coming up on 8 months old now in this photo.


----------



## CJMM6 (Jul 21, 2007)

The following mares are bred to our homozygous BLACK/WHITE pinto stallion;L&J Excessive Style

I love all of our horses so much



:



:

AMHR Moss Grove--CJMM Painted Dancer






AMHR CJMM Painted Princess Miriah






AMHA--AMHR Moss Grove Lightening Lady






AMHR Moss Grove--CJMM Blaze N Flicka






These mares are bred to our senior black/white stallion

AMHA--AMHR Moss Grove--CJMM Reflection Beauty






AMHR Moss Grove Sliken Maiden


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 23, 2007)

Stephanie (Love the heads and necks especially Fashion Perfection), Mary, CJMM and Jessica and all that posted their girls, they are all so beautiful. Thanks for the links to your web sites also.

Mary


----------

